# Hello Everyone



## russknight (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey guys, new to the forum, looking for a Gravely #13498 worm gear. Pulled my tractor apart today and found it severely worn. Any help locating one of these would be greatly appreciated!

Russ


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome.
Kick back enjoy and do share w/us.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Russ, welcome to the forum. You might throw an ad in the classifieds along with your location, because we have quite a Gravely crowd!


----------



## russknight (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome! I might have located one about two hours from here. I am definitely going to hang around as I am soon to start on an 8 hp Kohler crank swap. I'm sure I'll need some help. 

Thanks again,

Russ


----------

